# CPT code for suture of gastrotomy



## carol52 (Jan 23, 2012)

I need help with a CPT code for  Pt had previous Lap Nissen   "The wrap was identified. There was an adhesive band across here that was constricting the distal outflow. This was taken down and the sutures from the wrap were cut.  The esophagus was examined and there was no evidence of any leak here.  There was an area that appeared to be a resolving perforation.. This was sutured through the Laparoscope".  I looked at code 43840 but was not sure.  I would appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## purplescarf23 (Jan 24, 2012)

I would agree with your code choice.  

Kelsey, CPC


----------

